# Kingdoms of Middle-earth



## TiBoCuthalion (Jun 17, 2015)

All the Kingdoms of Middle-earth portrayed in the 6 movies, Dwarves of Erebor, Rohan, Gondor, High Elves, Silvan Elves, Isengard, Mordor, Harad and Rhûn


----------

